# -------- I.D. MY NEW P ---------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like a red belly , it still has lots of little lighter dots becuase it's young, but it has a big black dot right behind the gill, to the lower right/left of the eye ball . . .

sorry fo no pic . . .

my guess is caribie? or super red? or what man> i'm dumb


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Obviously a Cariba


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Without a picture, we can't give you a proper ID. I would just take a look at some pictures of all the Pygos and go from there. In the mean time, I will move this to the correct forum in hopes of those pictures.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Identification Forum*_


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sounds like caribe but go take pics to confirm...caribe arent the only piranha in the word with a humeral spot.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

oh cariba? i dunno n e thing bout p's so . . .

um ya it has a red bumb fin just like my reds do . . .

ok, so if IT IS cariba . . ARE CARIBA more AGGRESSIVE than red bellies? AND GOOD ON OWN!?!? cuz . . .

and no can do on the pix


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

does it look exactly like this?Mouth shape and humeral spot? Or is its snout sharper?









*Pic from Aquascape


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

the humeral spot doesnt mean anything... Look at the eyes. If they are red... its a red, regardless iof it has a humeral spot or not. Clear eyes and humeral spot, chances are its a caribe.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

caribe are often the most aggressive pygo species but also are much rarer then red bellies. and also cost more. you got a score of a fish that you didnt even realize


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

wouldnt say i SCORED . . it was $22.88 canadian . . for a 1.5 incher . . it's more aggresive than my 5 inch reds . . i proved it today with feeders

and ya my new carabie kinda looks like that guys carabie (pic from aquascape) cant see , he's hiding grr! so skittish
. . .

IF IT's NOT CARABIE WHAT ELSE CAN IT BE?!?! a sooper red? how do i tell?


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

new reasearch indicates that i could have a NATT , wutever that is . . ? also it could b a Red spotted alenquer <-- wutever that is!?!?

1. whats a natterus, how aggressive?
2. what's super red, how aggressive?
3. what's carabie, how aggressive?
4. is $22.88 canadian ok for a baby caribe? cuz i think i got ripped, 5 bux or sumthin

mind u my new p is small and all alone


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

the feeder doesnt prove anything ... p's are more aggresive when they are young ...

u cant say u got ripped even tho the price is a little high .. they grow fast so doesnt really matter that much


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

DaElongatus said:


> the feeder doesnt prove anything ... p's are more aggresive when they are young ...
> 
> u cant say u got ripped even tho the price is a little high .. they grow fast so doesnt really matter that much


very true my thoughts exactly 1. BUT HOW ARE CARIBIE ON THEIR OWN in an aquarium?

2. is mine a natt? cuz it has a black dot behind gill and looks like a red belly but . . the lower jaw comes out a lot . .

3. whats a super red?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

super reds are just a term for wild caught reds........ most of them have more bright of red then captive bred ones.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good grief:


> new reasearch indicates that i could have a NATT , wutever that is . . ? also it could b a Red spotted alenquer <-- wutever that is!?!?
> 
> 1. whats a natterus, how aggressive?
> 2. what's super red, how aggressive?
> ...


You are discussing 2 different species, but both in genus Pygocentrus.

Read this page, then go into the species links. There is also a page on geographical variations of P. nattereri in that page. The fish you are calling NATT.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

bc_buddah said:


> new reasearch indicates that i could have a NATT , wutever that is . . ? also it could b a Red spotted alenquer <-- wutever that is!?!?
> 
> 1. whats a natterus, how aggressive?
> 2. what's super red, how aggressive?
> ...


were did you find it?
mine were $25 each


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

eveyrone always has the cant post pics excuse.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Canso said:


> new reasearch indicates that i could have a NATT , wutever that is . . ? also it could b a Red spotted alenquer <-- wutever that is!?!?
> 
> 1. whats a natterus, how aggressive?
> 2. what's super red, how aggressive?
> ...


were did you find it?
mine were $25 each
[/quote]

got it at big al's , guess i got lucky then . . . cuz i go there pretty often . . . and they NEVER have anything other than the occasional tiny reds. . . . ONE TIME!! GRRR!! if only i had tank space . .listen . . . THREE, 6 inch reds . . for how much? $28.88 canadian . . . but i was broke . . and had no tank space n e way . . .

have u heard of massive aggression? cuz they'll help us out by bringin rare p's to our lfs . . .


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This thread is really serving no value. The forum here is for identifying piranhas, not for further discussion on what they cost. For that find the appropriate forum.


----------

